# New pigeon loft and FREE STARTER LOFT



## rapid fire (Jul 9, 2010)

I pretty much finished my new pigeon loft today and moved them in.  It is 6'X8' with a wire floor over top of heavy duty horse panell.  The siding is used deck boards that I have accumulated from tear offs.  The roof is metal pans that I had left over from a concret job.  I have less than $150 dollars in the whole loft.  My pigeons should be much happier.  Two more pigeons will be moved over tonight when they return to the old loft.  The old loft is up for grabs to someone who will use it.  It needs a coat of paint and a new trap if you don't want an open loft during the day (not a big deal, but you could lose more birds to hawks.)  I won't deliver, but you can pull a truck pretty close and I will help load it.  It weighs about 150#.


----------



## george hancox (Jul 10, 2010)

now that is nice,It is more like a 5 star hotel.


----------



## Sam H (Jul 10, 2010)

Dang rapidfire.....does it have room service      NICE!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 10, 2010)

Sam H said:


> Dang rapidfire.....does it have room service      NICE!!!




Yep, once a day and at the time I desire.  I never feed them at the same time every day to prevent them from getting in a habbit of hanging out in the loft instead of flying.  They know they get to eat after they fly.


----------



## GTM142 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice job Mark.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks real good, All mine were killed have to find some more.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 10, 2010)

This is a good time to find some.  A lot of folks have young birds right now.  The bummer is that I now have to re-settle these birds in their new home and I won't be able to train with them for a few weeks.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, found some $5 young birds picking 8-10 up tomorrow.  Always lock those bobs back a young coon got in and wiped me out.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 10, 2010)

Luke, where are you getting your birds?


----------



## quackwacker (Jul 16, 2010)

id love to have that loft!  We are fixin to start trapin some birds.  Just let me know!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 16, 2010)

Rapid Fire, if things don't work out for Quackwacker send me a PM.  I wouldn't mind taking that old one off your hands.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry folks.  I should have updated.  Old loft is spoken for.


----------

